# how to tighten handbrake cable ?



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

I have to pull my handbrake handle very high in order to immobilize the car. It works.. but I guess it would need a little adjustment. 
Can anyone guide through this ? How difficult is it ?
Thank you


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

see MKIV forum FAQ on how to remove the center console.
Also... jack up the rear axle.
With the e-brake handle up 4 clicks, tighten/loosen the adjuster nut as necessary (there is trial & error involved). as it holds when up 4-clicks & completely disengages when the ebrake is disengaged.
Not hard to do. Time consuming.


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Thank you, very helpful. How will I know it holds correctly. Trying to rotate the wheel with my hands ? Or should I put the car down and test it.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

When I did it on my old MK4, I did it by hand


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Sometimes the easiest way to do it is to adjust the tensioner as tight as possible with the lever in the down position, and than losen the tensioner until you can turn the wheel by hand and you have slight-to-barely-no brake drag. This should give you the highest effectiveness out of your parking brake system when you actual need to use it on steep slopes.
Its a gov. law (FMVSS135) that OEM vehicles need to hold on a 20% grade at GVWR = gross vehicle weight rating, it would be nice to adjust the system properly to be able to do this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_Sometimes the easiest way to do it is to adjust the tensioner as tight as possible with the lever in the down position, and than losen the tensioner until you can turn the wheel by hand and you have slight-to-barely-no brake drag. This should give you the highest effectiveness out of your parking brake system when you actual need to use it on steep slopes.
Its a gov. law (FMVSS135) that OEM vehicles need to hold on a 20% grade at GVWR = gross vehicle weight rating, it would be nice to adjust the system properly to be able to do this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks a lot.. though I didn't understand the second part hehe.


----------



## ldadalt (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (denimboy)*

i would like to bump this thread because I am trying to do this today
I have a 04 GTI and I followed the FAQ for adjusting the brake line, but the FAQ is for a Jetta with the rear ashtray, but I have the sliding cupholder in my back seat. When I remove it, I still cant get to the brake adjuster, the bracket for the arm rest is in the way and I cant see a way to get to the adjuster without removing the entire center console. is that the only way to go?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (ldadalt)*

Normally removing the RR center console is the way to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ldadalt (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

I got it. I had to pry that plastic cover off and there were two more T20 hex screws under it.


----------

